# Zombie Questions and Rules



## O.M.F.U.G. (Jan 27, 2012)

There is a lot of talk going around the Internet about exactly what Zombies can and cannot do. I want to hear what others think about this. For instance I KNOW that zombies cannot swim. Therefore a good retreat would be on an island somewhere.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Well my take on it is that Zombies were once humans and therefore, they don't have super human strength. The body will start to decompose no matter what. So every time the zombie exerts effort or uses the remaining muscles it will weaken, because the muscle tissue has no way of regenerating without working organs carrying nutrition and whatnot. So after awhile, the zombies would get weak and slow and basically would only be crawling. 

They would start fast, but because of the muscle decomposition they would end up on the ground like an infant who can't walk.... I believe that you could wait them out if you could survive the first year or two. 

They probably wouldn't even make noise, because if all the organs cease to function then the lungs wouldn't need to pull in air, so they would be like ninjas.
You would probably be able to smell their rotting corpse before they actually got to you, I can smell a rotting deer on the road half a mile before I reach it....
If they got a fresh meal they would gorge themselves, most of them would have their stomach burst and eventually it would burst out of them, which would decrease the stability of the zombie thus probably rendering them a pile of wriggling mush n guts.

Best defense? Setting up trip wires and bear traps around your camp, LOTS of them. they trip on the wire, then they crawl and get caught in the bear traps. I've often thought of making a movie "Dumb of the Dead"


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

O.M.F.U.G. said:


> There is a lot of talk going around the Internet about exactly what Zombies can and cannot do. I want to hear what others think about this. For instance I KNOW that zombies cannot swim. Therefore a good retreat would be on an island somewhere.


They might not swim but the can sure as hell still wash up on a shore


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

HAHA! 

Now, if your correct Acidlittle, that they were, and are now humans, then wouldn't they still be able to drive a car or use a jet ski? If thats the case, Leons point on washing up on shore wouldn't even be considered?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

No no no, they aren't human but they are governed by the same laws of physics/earthal properties (just made up the word earthal, pretty cool). Zombies are driven to feed and the brain isn't firing on all fronts, just the basics to move and attain food, IMO


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah, understandable. I see where you are coming from now. Basically the snapse neurotransmitters have coagulated in some parts (I'm taking notes to discuss with my doctor). 

But.... if parts of their brain is shut down and their flesh/bones are rotting away, then this means that their heart/lungs (like you said) will evenutally shut down. If for instance they caught an arterial bleed, then I would think they would bleed out, causing them to go into a myrofractional cardiac arrest. So really these shows that are saying to shoot them in the head would be wrong! They could just cut an artery and wait about 5 minutes for them to drop dead. :shock:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Shit I have seen them washing up on my doorstep as fools who think I need help knowing what I know. Call them what you will, but I see fools regularly called:
-cops
-managers
-Mormon ministers
-cops
-cops
-cable guys
-cops
-City leaders
-Seventh day Adventists
-paperboys
-racoons
-dogs
-girl scouts
-stray cats
-native mollusks
-moths
-politicians
-fools

IN THAT ORDER.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Um girl scouts? Didn't you know that Thin mints are a survival essential???


----------



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

Zombies cannot be killed unless you sever the brainstem. These modern day shows are showing them hitting the outter cortext lining which will not work. You have to cut the brain away from the body. A good katana will do the trick with that. But it has to be a battle ready tang. ::rambo::


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

When the zombies do come for me, I will be ready. I will get them all into a central location and make them walk through some type of cattle processor where they will be cut up. From there, its like shooting fish in a bucket.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I bet people in california would have fun, they could just walk around houses with swimming pools and pluck off all the zombies that stumbled into the pools, they would be like zombie aquariums!!!

I also think that the natural wildlife would pick and eat at zombies, scavengers would pick them off. In my world zombies wouldn't go after animals, and animals can't contract the virus, so bears and vultures would rip apart some zombies helping us do our job!


----------



## SurvivalFreak (Feb 20, 2012)

But if we had to eat those animals, the virus wouldn't be in the meat (according to your hypothesis), but it would be in the intestines. So everyone needs to stay away from chitlins.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I would wear a gas mask, leather jacket, take a cane knife and a box of ignite-o fire starers with my shotgun and get to work


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Guys, did you not see the news last month?

Apparently, zombies have been mutating for some time, and as reported by CNN there is now a sort of hybrid zombie that can tolerate water (evolution sucks eh), frightening I know, not sure if it's just the government spouting out more propaganda to frighten us, or if it's true.

But just be careful about jumping into swimming pools and stuff yeah!


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> Well my take on it is that Zombies were once humans and therefore, they don't have super human strength. The body will start to decompose no matter what. So every time the zombie exerts effort or uses the remaining muscles it will weaken, because the muscle tissue has no way of regenerating without working organs carrying nutrition and whatnot. So after awhile, the zombies would get weak and slow and basically would only be crawling.
> 
> They would start fast, but because of the muscle decomposition they would end up on the ground like an infant who can't walk.... I believe that you could wait them out if you could survive the first year or two.
> 
> ...


I would say with a no lungs your brain decays due to lack of oxygen, with a rotting brain theres no electrical impulses for nuerotransmiting synapses you can't control the myostatin and activin that make your muscles move, so In reality if that were to happen zombies would soon be no more dangerous than a household plant but only,exept semi alive I guess. it depends how many people and how fast it spread in the population before their muscles cease to function which would not take long in my opinion


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> acidlittle said:
> 
> 
> > Well my take on it is that Zombies were once humans and therefore, they don't have super human strength. The body will start to decompose no matter what. So every time the zombie exerts effort or uses the remaining muscles it will weaken, because the muscle tissue has no way of regenerating without working organs carrying nutrition and whatnot. So after awhile, the zombies would get weak and slow and basically would only be crawling.
> ...


But what if the zombie virus creates some type of chemical like photosynthesis that we are unaware of, providing oxygen to their cells. See, researchers have not figured this out just yet, but they are trying. So this is opposite from "I am Legend" where the zombies came out only at night.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

then we are SOL. unless we get like and they rot away or get eatten by maggots and birds before we eventually run out of food and become food when we go out looking for something to eat and run into a army of zombies


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

why hasn't anyone put the soylent green option on the table?

:twisted:


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I was married to a zombie for 25 years. Wait...zombies are the walking dead...she was just the "laying around all day" dead. Nevermind....


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

As long as they dont run like on the remake of dawn of the dead just stay calm and carry on ::redsnipe:: ::redsnipe::


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

before u kill Bill Murray, make sure he is a real zombie


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Leon said:


> Shit I have seen them washing up on my doorstep as fools who think I need help knowing what I know. Call them what you will, but I see fools regularly called:
> -cops
> -managers
> -Mormon ministers
> ...


Leon; How come the cops are always at your house? :shock:


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know which is most odd about this thread:

1. That the discussion about zombie physiology and neuroscience is so clinically in-depth

or

2. That I am so darn interested in it LOL


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Zombies might not be able to swim; however, I am fairly certain they can walk underwater to their destination. Even so, my BO location in the event of a zombie invasion would still be an island. I think it would be easier to set up and enforce a perimeter on an island. Also it would also be easier for human activity to carry on undetected offshore.


----------



## MASQ (Sep 24, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> Um girl scouts? Didn't you know that Thin mints are a survival essential???


every bug-out kit should be stocked with, at the very least, one box of thin mints.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I read a National Geographical article where a guy was attacked by a shark but he stabbed it in the eye with a speargun before it could bite him and it swam off shaking its head.
I also read an account by a polar explorer who was attacked by a big walrus weighing a ton, it actually had his leg in his mouth trying to drag him off an ice floe into the water, but his mates kicked it in the eye with their spiked crampons and it let go and swam off, leaving him with just a bruised leg.
The moral?- The eyes are the weak spots of all critters no matter how big they are, so I plan to poke zombs eyes out with a stick..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I took a page from Jim's tactic book and went to the movies to find the answer:


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Loved shaun of the dead! We are going to the Winchester. The PUB!? F in right that is where I am going when the zombie apoc happens. The pub, How am I getting there? One of these will do just fine. In case your wondering,, Yes i have one, at least me company has one. along with lots of other masive machine that would run down the undead.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

*Zombies are coming*







Yuall are so funny, I just had to put my 2c in.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

enough said


----------



## 93Matty (Nov 1, 2012)

Just because they can't swim doesn't mean they cant walk on the bottom and surface later to attack...


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

No prank: On Halloween, US military forces train for zombie apocalypse - Yahoo! News


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good find Gregs///M! Scary also.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we are playing make believe right?
zombies heh

closest weve come to this is our bath salt & meth users. which is a real concern.

true zombies like in story books are not a medical reality.
the sheeple growing more and more compliant and dependant are really a concern and may be our metaphorical zombie apocoliptic forcasters envision. so we like to have fun and make it cutesy. like we did satan. throw in a pitch fork and a coupla halloweens later we are disarmed. but still a very real deal to some. we just gave it comic book feel so the populace is disarmed. same thing with the zombie/sheeple deal. makes it laughable, but variations of the actual threat are still real.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

OK shotlady... lets bring the zombies into the real world. We will ignore the ones created by radiation from space; the ones created by some super virus that defies the laws of biology, physics and chemestry; the ones created by dark magic in D&D and modern fantasy; and the sheeple that will destroy in their ignorant bliss. So... what does that leave us? The most plausible medically realistic example I have ever seen would be something like the virus that caused mindless rage in 28 Days later. The "people" were biologically altered by their own bodies. Yes... it went to extremes... but take something a bit more moderate that causes people to act irrationally... attack each other... and go into fits of rage. Make it highly contagious... and possibly spread airborne... and you've got a doomsday scenario on your hands. But... how realistic is it? Scientists are constantly working on genetic manipulation... and playing God with DNA. For example... our own military is experimenting with processes that mask the symptoms of exhaustion and pain, drawing on the bodies reserves. The idea is to let a soldier fight at peak performance for 48 to 72 hours... then send him to the rear for a few days of rest and recuperation. We are also experimenting with processes that force the body into a hibernation state.... all of your mental functions shut down and your heartbeat drops to barely anything. The idea is that critically wounded soldiers could be put in this coma-like state and shipped to the rear lines for medical treatment. The coma-state would keep them alive for days... until we could get around to operating on them. In theory... it is designed to save lives. Now... let's combine these... and create a mutated virus that can secrete chemicals that mirrors these effects... i.e., a semi-functioning brain... stuck on irrational rage... inside a body that doesn't feel exhaustion or pain. And... we have our zombie. 

Genetic manipulation is used to re-ignite genes lost eons ago... chickens can be grown with scales, etc. Most life on earth is around 97% genetically the same.... Imagine what would happen if we accidentally triggered something a little freaky... and it got into the general public. 

But... that hypothetical situation being impractical... and near to impossible... I still fear some type of contagious biological event that triggers destructive behavior in humans and creates a mass sheeple situation.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i didnt see 28 days  yikes! sheeple- its the people being herded like sheep... no questioning, no resitance... just being at the mercy or their shepard.

the mutated ge human is different. i always think of whimsy characters to be zombies. my mind hasnt even grazed the posibilities of scientific maladies. thank you for the bigger picture


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Rules as to Zombies ? There are no stinking rules ! Lol


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

as a prepper I don't rule out anything no matter how science fiction it may seem. . . let's not forget scientist have already reanimated dead tissue cells recently. the CDC thanks it serious enough to put out a survival handbook honestly I think zombies would be the choice post apoc scenario!! way better than Marshal law or having to fight normal humans left & right all the time not to mention how many supplies would be around for us all


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> sheeple- its the people being herded like sheep... no questioning, no resitance... just being at the mercy or their shepard.


I see the idea of sheeple as worse than people mindlessly and blindly following government destruction. We can sum up a zombie as a mindless destructive entity. These sheeple you talk of may rise up and decide to take some action for themselves... hunger tends to do that. So... they run across you and yours... and see that you have shelter, food, weapons, etc... you pick the item. In a fit of mindless destruction, they overrun your defenses and take what they want... destroying the system you have in place. As a result... they manage to take 10% of what you have and destroy the rest. Example... they drink your water and in the process destroy your solar still. They kill your chickens and eat them as a single meal instead of realizing the long term benefit of having fresh eggs each day. And don't forget... than in the process... they injure or kill you to take what you have (assuming they don't do worse first.) The idea of the mindless masses rising up is the true zombie horror. And it doesn't take long... look at what is happening on the East Coast right now. We aren't even 4 days into this and people are screaming for food. Give them a few more days of hunger and no new supplies and it could turn very nasty.

Luckily... the American people are banding together to get them food so it may not get that bad. But... consider a Sandy that is nationwide.... with no unaffected areas to help out... and things will go dark very quickly.

We need a new bumper sticker: Sheeple.... the new Zombie Apocalypse!


----------



## erick619 (Nov 9, 2012)

what happens to the flesh that the zeds eat? does the body decompose the fresh flesh or does the stomach just get bloated and full until it bursts?


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

nadja said:


> Rules as to Zombies ? There are no stinking rules ! Lol


 not according to zombie land. Lol.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Cardio ....double tap......wear seatbelts .....be careful of bathrooms .....there was one other ....lol


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> OK shotlady... lets bring the zombies into the real world. We will ignore the ones created by radiation from space; the ones created by some super virus that defies the laws of biology, physics and chemestry; the ones created by dark magic in D&D and modern fantasy; and the sheeple that will destroy in their ignorant bliss. So... what does that leave us? The most plausible medically realistic example I have ever seen would be something like the virus that caused mindless rage in 28 Days later. The "people" were biologically altered by their own bodies. Yes... it went to extremes... but take something a bit more moderate that causes people to act irrationally... attack each other... and go into fits of rage. Make it highly contagious... and possibly spread airborne... and you've got a doomsday scenario on your hands. But... how realistic is it? Scientists are constantly working on genetic manipulation... and playing God with DNA. For example... our own military is experimenting with processes that mask the symptoms of exhaustion and pain, drawing on the bodies reserves. The idea is to let a soldier fight at peak performance for 48 to 72 hours... then send him to the rear for a few days of rest and recuperation. We are also experimenting with processes that force the body into a hibernation state.... all of your mental functions shut down and your heartbeat drops to barely anything. The idea is that critically wounded soldiers could be put in this coma-like state and shipped to the rear lines for medical treatment. The coma-state would keep them alive for days... until we could get around to operating on them. In theory... it is designed to save lives. Now... let's combine these... and create a mutated virus that can secrete chemicals that mirrors these effects... i.e., a semi-functioning brain... stuck on irrational rage... inside a body that doesn't feel exhaustion or pain. And... we have our zombie.
> 
> Genetic manipulation is used to re-ignite genes lost eons ago... chickens can be grown with scales, etc. Most life on earth is around 97% genetically the same.... Imagine what would happen if we accidentally triggered something a little freaky... and it got into the general public.
> 
> But... that hypothetical situation being impractical... and near to impossible... I still fear some type of contagious biological event that triggers destructive behavior in humans and creates a mass sheeple situation.


RoadWarrior i think your idea of a zombie apocalypse is the only feasible idea I've seen so far. Like you said most zombie premises' don't obey the rules of a simulated apocalypse (e.g. chemistry and physics) A living human zombie would be the only way a zombie apocalypse could occur since they would be able to breath expelling CO2 and in-taking oxygen which is necessary for respiration. Now if the zombie was a "Walking Dead" style zombie the brain stem activity from the virus would control the body to find and eat flesh and satisfy its hunger. But if we look at a walking dead zombie even the most simple respiration the body requires to be active it would shut "walking dead" feasibility right down. First off, if a "walking dead" is using muscles it will generation anaerobic respiration causing the body to generate lactic acid and ATP which will starve the muscles in a matter of minutes causing them to break down almost immediately after post-death resurrection which like was said before would have them starting at their strongest and becoming weaker in time. This time period would simply be very short no more than one or two days (especially if it is a hot climate) This would then make a "walking dead" style zombie apocalypse completely impossibly chemically it just can't sustain a lasting state of "zombie rule".

While a zombie apocalypse would no doubt be the coolest way for it to go down I would have to say it's absolutely the least likely of ways an apocalypse could occur.


----------

